
Building an Open-Source OTT Video System for Educational Purposes - manorwar8
https://leandromoreira.com/2020/04/19/building-an-open-source-ott-platform/
======
sansnomme
Might want to consider using VP9 for codec. These days for livestreaming
WebRTC is a much better choice, good effort though.

